
Tech Titans Are Busy Privatising Our Data – Evgeny Morozov - kspaans
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/apr/24/the-new-feudalism-silicon-valley-overlords-advertising-necessary-evil
======
kspaans

        In fact, the latter is likely to result in the hyper-modern
        form of feudalism, whereby those of us caught up in
        their infrastructure will have to pay – at least it will
        be as easy as tapping your Oyster card! – for access to
        anything with a screen or a button.
    

For those not familiar, Oyster cards are the contactless transit cards used in
London, UK.

